#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  New Instagram's AI featured tool to detect bullying in photos and captions!

## Bhavya

Instagram is Facebook-owned photos and videos sharing app. Now it's using AI featured tool to detect bullying in photos, comments and captions. The same technology will be applied to Instagram live videos as well. Here you can find more information about this new Instagram's AI feature.

----------

